# My "new" Chinon CS



## timor (Nov 26, 2012)

I just acquired set of Chinon CS body and three lenses: 35, 50 and 135 primes. Nothing special about it, everything in working order, the only thing which is unusual is the color of the plastic used on lenses. 50 is normal black, but barrels of 35 and 135 are of deep maroon color. Body is also black with the exception of pivot screw (?) of the film transport arm, which is of the same maroon color. Anyone had seen anything like that before ?
Correction, it is not plastic but metal of such a weird color.


----------



## Luke345678 (Nov 27, 2012)

Weird, one of my friends dad has the exact same camera and in no way are any parts or lenses a maroon color.


----------



## compur (Nov 27, 2012)

Can you post photos? Some Japanese lenses from the 1950s-60s had a metal finish that turned an odd color after a few decades.  I've seen this on some early Yashica and Pentax lenses.


----------



## timor (Nov 27, 2012)

I gonna try to catch this color on the digital. I have a small photo box, or booth, never used it before so there is an opportunity.
Actually this picture:
http://forum.mflenses.com/userpix/20123/4158_Chinon_35mm_F28_1.jpg
is showing the color almost as it is.
Bengt should know, what I am talking about, he did a review if both; 35 and 135 in his blog, what I just discovered.


----------

